# ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY

## hedmo

hi all 

i have a removable disk and after my bios update i got this problem :

mybox hedmo # dmesg | grep ata7

[    1.965164] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m512@0xfe8ffc00 port 0xfe8ffd00 irq 7

[    2.424351] ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    7.415741] ata7.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

[    7.415971] ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[    7.874898] ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   17.857655] ata7.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

[   17.857948] ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[   17.858171] ata7: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

[   18.316866] ata7: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[   48.265165] ata7.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

[   48.265604] ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[   48.724376] ata7: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

mybox hedmo #

i had to set some boot options to get  my box to boot:

kernel /boot/kernel-3.5.0-rc4-mm1 real_root=/dev/md3 dolvm domdadm noapic pci=assign-busses apicmaintimer idle=poll init=/linuxrc

regards hedmo

----------

## leszcz

It may be hardware problem.

I hit this bug recently :

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2589

----------

## cmarslett

I just bought a SATA PCI-e expansion card based on the Marvell 9230 chip, and I get the same error.  But only with 3.5+ kernels.  Both the current 3.5.7 gentoo-sources kernel and the 3.7_rc4 git-sources kernel report the 04 error code now.  But if I fall back to an old kernel (2.6.39) then I get no errors whatsoever, and the RAID array comes up.

----------

